# What do you do with your phone during lodge meetings?



## MikeMay

I personally usually leave it in the car.  I used to leave it on silent, but I was tempted to check it during a meeting once and decided it was a distraction for me while I was at the lodge.  That whole "peace and harmony" thing is why I leave it outside...

What do ya'll think?


----------



## MikeMay

*What do you do with your cell phone while in the lodge room...*

***  This time it has the poll....:thumbup:

I leave mine in the car.


----------



## AAJ

I turn it off completely, since I am uncomfortable leaving it in the car and I don't want it distracting me. If it was on silent, I could still use it.


----------



## Blake Bowden

*Re: What do you do with your cell phone while in the lodge room...*

I actually use mine during Lodge to look up articles, mark events on my calendar, etc. If we're having a debate on pancakes or waffles for a fundraiser, I'll hop on this site..hah


----------



## Bro. Bennett

I keep my phone on silent while in most meeting type environments. I would rather not have to carry a cell phone, but it is my burden to always carry one so my customers can contact me at a moments notice. I cannot hire a replacement for me for just the couple hours it takes to go to lodge, so I have to have the ability to receive calls. Someone at lodge mentioned getting an answering service, to which I stated, I have had many families call me that would have otherwise used a different funeral home, until they made a death call to said funeral home only to be answered by an answering service. They hung up, and called me instead because they knew they would get personal service.
Church is the same way, I keep it on silent but still have the ability to get calls from customers.


----------



## MikeMay

*Re: What do you do with your cell phone while in the lodge room...*

Not a bad idea...Personally I would be tempted to turn it on and look at emails or the Texas Masons mobile app...


----------



## Beathard

I use it in lodge for marking dates in my calendar, taking notes on the notepad, looking up information at Grand Lodge, other business that might assist the lodge. I had one brother get upset at me, but I pointed out that he had a notebook and a pocket calendar. I was doing the same things he was...


----------



## MikeMay

Bro. Bennett said:


> They hung up, and called me instead because they knew they would get personal service.




That's understandable...especially in that business.


----------



## Benton

I keep it on silent. I would leave it in the car, except it's also my personal planner, so I would forget a lot of things if I wasn't able to put them in my phone's calendar when needed.

EDIT: As a side note, 95% of the time when a phone goes off in lodge, it's from one of our older gentleman, not from a young person. I think my generation maybe understands phone etiquette a little better.


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam

:thumbup1: I think you've got it exactly right, Brother.


----------



## jhodgdon

Benton said:
			
		

> I keep it on silent. I would leave it in the car, except it's also my personal planner, so I would forget a lot of things if I wasn't able to put them in my phone's calendar when needed.
> 
> EDIT: As a side note, 95% of the time when a phone goes off in lodge, it's from one of our older gentleman, not from a young person. I think my generation maybe understands phone etiquette a little better.



Haha exactly. I just turn it on silent because I also use it as a calendar.


----------



## MikeMay

Benton said:


> As a side note, 95% of the time when a phone goes off in lodge, it's from one of our older gentleman, not from a young person. I think my generation maybe understands phone etiquette a little better.


 
I certainly cannot argue that...:thumbup1:

I love my venerable brothers, but we're more accustom to the changes in technologies...


----------



## tom268

I don't have one. But with the brothers, who have, it depends on the situation. When the brothers are called in the temple by the Director of Ceremonies, they are told to leave them behind or put them off. Special dispensation for medics, policemen etc. on emergency call, or, for example, a brother, who has to care for his daughter as a single parent.

Before and after the ritual meeting, during the social time in the lodge, the cellphones should be on silence.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

I turn both of my phones on silent and leave them on the display case outside of the lodge room, along with my pocket knife.


----------



## cemab4y

Interesting story. I was in a lodge meeting, in Moscow, Russia. My wife was at her mother's apartment, in Moscow. During the lodge meeting, my cell phone rang, it was my wife, and she was just certain that I was going to be kidnapped. I had to leave the lodge meeting early, to go home, before she had a nervous breakdown.


----------



## Dave in Waco

I keep mine on silent.  I bring it because like so many, I keep my calendar on it.  I also keep a copy of the Law book on it to search if need be, and other notes.  Also, because our lodge room is upstairs in a locked building, we have to keep phones on in case someone comes to the door, since we can't hear the buzzer in the lodge room.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

I just put mine on silent, but since I am so new at this, my mind is going 100 mph. I don't think I have looked once at my phone in lodge or even thought about it. But maybe I should leave it with my hat outside the door.


----------



## jwhoff

Guys I leave mine on vibrate.  I get a kick out of it!  Hell, at my age I like it so much I've taken to calling myself three or four times a day.  Haven't tried it in lodge though.

:blush:


----------



## robert leachman

On vibrate.  Only way for my wife or kids to reach me if there was an emergency.

Same as in church, I keep it on vibrate, not off, in case of an emergency.  Wife and kids are with me but I can dial right away if some emergency were to occur.


----------



## Bill Lins

jwhoff said:


> Guys I leave mine on vibrate.  I get a kick out of it!  Hell, at my age I like it so much I've taken to calling myself three or four times a day.  Haven't tried it in lodge though. :blush:


 
You're one sick puppy, Bro. Hoff!  :lol:


----------



## Blake Bowden

Lol


----------



## MikeMay

jwhoff said:


> Guys I leave mine on vibrate.  I get a kick out of it!  Hell, at my age I like it so much I've taken to calling myself three or four times a day.  Haven't tried it in lodge though.
> 
> :blush:



 HA!!:14:

...remind me to set my coffee cup down before reading your posts! That's the third time you got me!...now to wipe off the monitor!


----------



## jwhoff

yeah ....... i'am.


----------



## jwardl

Bring up the dialer, hold down the pound key for a few secs. Silences most cell phones.

It IS bad form to leave the ringer on while in a properly tiled lodge. OTOH, in my lodge, ringers are often drowned out by passing trains honking, as a track runs directly behind the building.


----------



## Bill Lins

jwardl said:


> in my lodge, ringers are often drowned out by passing trains honking, as a track runs directly behind the building.


 
I'll bet that adds a lot to degree conferrals.  :sad:


----------



## jwardl

It can make them... unique.


----------



## Aggie Zach

I leave it in the car. Those that know me, know where I'm at on the 2nd Thursday of the month.  Out of respect, I leave it be.  Drives me nuts when the lodge is open and those things go off.


----------



## Dave in Waco

I've heard of different lodges putting fines on people if their phone goes off during lodge.  I know of one lodge where it's $50 if your phone goes off during a meeting, $100 if during a degree.


----------



## Beathard

I would find another lodge to transfer to... Accidents happen. What's next $50 for missing a line in the work? $100 for farting?


----------



## Dave in Waco

Beathard said:


> I would find another lodge to transfer to... Accidents happen. What's next $50 for missing a line in the work? $100 for farting?



I believe they remind everyone at the start of the meeting to switch to stun.  But from my understanding they used to have a big problem with taking calls during lodge and degrees.


----------



## Beathard

Only time I have ever had a phone go off in lodge is when my keys accidentally turn it from vibrate to ring. Rang 1 time. To bad it was during a DDGM talk about decorum in the lodge. (I know this sounds bad, but after my panic, I found it just a little bit humorous since my ring tone at the time was a loud yawn.) keys and phone don't go in same pocket anymore.


----------



## Dave in Waco

Sounds like you were just assisting the DDGM by illustrating his point for him. lol

I've actually heard of a former GM who before he became a GM used to teach decorum in the lodge by breaking it on purpose.  I heard he would get up and walk between the altar and the WM at a preplanned time, then turn as ask the new brothers in the lodge what he jsut did.  I understand that he was quite effective.


----------



## jwardl

Beathard said:


> $100 for farting?


 
Might've prevented the need for a per-capita increase!


----------



## MikeMay

Beathard said:


> I would find another lodge to transfer to... Accidents happen. What's next $50 for missing a line in the work? $100 for farting?


 
That would be an interesting way to do some fund raisin'


----------



## Dave in Waco

jwardl said:


> Might've prevented the need for a per-capita increase!



Especially on beans and cornbread night!  And somewhere a Grand Trusty is reading this and has just figured out how the next Grand Communication will raise the money for the building reintovations. lol


----------



## MikeMay

Dave in Waco said:


> Especially on beans and cornbread night!  And somewhere a Grand Trusty is reading this and has just figured out how the next Grand Communication will raise the money for the building reintovations. lol


 
LOL!  Then we'll know they are actually reading here...  ;-)


----------



## Bill Lins

Beathard said:


> Accidents happen. What's next  $100 for farting?


 
We don't prohibit farting in my Lodge but we _do_ grade them!  :wink:


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> We don't prohibit farting in my Lodge but we _do_ grade them! :wink:



I give that a ten....


----------



## tom268

It was indeed common practice in the 18th century lodges to take penalty fees for talking during the degree, forgetting ones regalia, coming too late or forgetting to apologize in advance for not coming and other things. The fees were quite harsh, what clearly shows, that decorum in lodge was not very high in those times.


----------



## Bigmel

I keep mine on silent. I bring it because like so many, I  keep a copy of the Law book on it to search if need be, I keep my calendar on it. I do not answer. (text) while in meeting.  If it is a emergency I Leave lodge to answer message.


----------



## Dave in Waco

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> We don't prohibit farting in my Lodge but we _do_ grade them! :wink:



And I'm sure the "No Smoking" during lodge policy is very strictly enforced.


----------



## jwhoff

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> We don't prohibit farting in my Lodge but we _do_ grade them!  :wink:


 
Must be accompanied by odor to score points.  Of course silence is golden.  That can double your point total.


----------



## Beathard

Dave in Waco said:


> And I'm sure the "No Smoking" during lodge policy is very strictly enforced.


 
Of course there is no smoking, the methane would blow the lodge off its foundation on red beans and rice night!


----------



## jwhoff

Red beans and rice is an explosive issue among lodges down in the bayou country.  Something to do with ground fog.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin

I leave mine in the car. If it is that big of an emergency they will call the lodge phone.


----------



## Beathard

Is there someone that will answer the lodge phone during the meeting? We are all in the lodge room, not the secretariy's office.


----------



## RichardRLJ

I silence it, but use the notepad to remember things frequently.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin

Beathard said:


> Is there someone that will answer the lodge phone during the meeting? We are all in the lodge room, not the secretariy's office.


 
 Their is a second phone at the Tyler's station.


----------



## nwendele

I think our generation just actually knows how to set a phone to silent!


----------



## drumr_dude1

In Mississippi you are fined 50.00 for using it during open lodge...  During practice it is not as strict.


----------



## jwhoff

drumr_dude1 said:


> In Mississippi you are fined 50.00 for using it during open lodge...  During practice it is not as strict.


 
You Johnny Rebs are pretty harsh on the violations.  I was once headed to Lake Powell, thought better of it just west of Mineral Wells, turned around and headed to the Florida Keys.  Well, truth is, me and my sidekick didn't say much after making the decision until we crossed The River and headed up the hill in Natchez.  

See, we had been seeing signs all along the freeway posting $50 fines for littering.  That damn sign at the top of the hill in Natchez said $500!  We didn't say anything, we just both rolled down a window and pitched something out.  You gotta live while the livin' is good.
:sneaky2:


----------



## Ashlar

I hate cell phones and peoples constant need to be in contact with one another  . I miss the days when I could leave the house TO GET AWAY from a ringing phone and disappear for a little while . We replaced our land line with cell phones so When I am at home I leave my phone on at all times, but once I walk out my door , I turn my cell phone off and toss it in the glove box of my truck . I will check it when I am getting in/out of my truck when I reach my destination(s) , in case of emergencies only , but do not talk on it when in public unless I absolutely have too , nor do I like idle chit chat on a phone , I hate talking on phones  and have been known to tell people who call me that "I have said enough" (even to my wife) and cut the call short/hang up . So , if anyone ever calls me and hears me say "I've said enough" get ready to hear a dead line because I am hanging up .

So , my phone stays in my truck during lodge meeting .


----------



## Tony Siciliano

I have a 1 y/o at home. I like to have it on my just in case anything pops up. 

There's no fines in my Lodge... $50.00 sends a message though! :scared:


----------



## CHarris

I am really glade someone brought this up, I was at a meeting just the other day and a Brother was on his phone while studying the degree's in the Lodge Room. And then gets upset that we needed his assistance. Leave it in the car, Just Saying! I feel if some things are that pressing then mabey you should sit this one out and take care of some things then come back in when you are at a point you can give 100%. Just my thoughts, hope I don't offend anyone. I do understand, I have an EVO and it is real handy when you need info fast but there is a time and place.


----------



## Bill Lins

Ashlar said:


> if anyone ever calls me and hears me say "I've said enough" get ready to hear a dead line because I am hanging up


 
You sound a lot like my father-in-law! When he'd say "I'm done talking now" he _meant_ it- even when talking to his wife or mine! -:lol:


----------



## Ashlar

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> You sound a lot like my father-in-law! When he'd say "I'm done talking now" he _meant_ it- even when talking to his wife or mine! -:lol:


 
LOL , It can be off putting to some who are just getting to know me , but my family and friends are used to it .


----------



## Hndrx

I leave mine in the car.  Actually, I'm not much of a cell phone person.  My AVERAGE cellphone bill has been $10 per month for several years.  (I use prepaid.)  I just use a few minutes per month.


----------



## Ceasare

I set mine on vibrate!


----------



## wwinger

Ashlar said:


> I hate ... peoples constant need to be in contact with one another ...


 
I agree. It used to be that when we left home we left the phone behind. If we had an answering machine it got checked when we got home.

I try to remember to silence mine when going into the lodge or leave it in the car. 

The worst example I have seen of rude cell-phone behavior was the lodge secretary who, while sitting at the secretary's desk, answered and carried on a conversation with the caller DURING A DEGREE CONFERAL.

In one lodge I belong to, the Treasurer has raised a considerable amount of money for the lodge by fining members when their phone goes off during a meeting. Members of that lodge also are fond of calling the phones of other members who might have left their phone on during the meeting. It is quite rare now to hear a phone ring in that lodge. I don't think it is the amount of the fine, probably the embarrassment of being called out by the lodge treasurer, that has taught people to have cell-phone courtesy.


----------



## Benton

wwinger said:


> The worst example I have seen of rude cell-phone behavior was the lodge secretary who, while sitting at the secretary's desk, answered and carried on a conversation with the caller DURING A DEGREE CONFERAL.



Why was there a phone in the lodge anyway? The ringing itself would be rude during a degree conferral, in my opinion. We have a phone in our lodge's office, but not in the lodge itself.


----------



## wwinger

Benton said:


> Why was there a phone in the lodge anyway?



The example was of rude "cell-phone" behavior.


----------



## Benton

Ah, ok, for some reason I thought it was a land line on the secretary's desk, which would be inappropriate. (In my opinion.) Guess I just assumed. Sorry.


----------



## Timothy Fleischer

tom268 said:


> It was indeed common practice in the 18th century lodges to take penalty fees for talking during the degree, forgetting ones regalia, coming too late or forgetting to apologize in advance for not coming and other things. The fees were quite harsh, what clearly shows, that decorum in lodge was not very high in those times.



Bro. Tom, 
It would seem to me that perhaps the decorum was quite a bit higher in the golden olden days... the fines were probably quite rare indeed.

Decorum, particularly among my younger brothers (Masonically, not chronologically), seems to decline a bit.

A meeting rarely last longer than an hour. I understand emergencies, but think that we all consider ourselves indispensable to our businesses (which I own) and our families. I find two or three voice messages (all of them emergencies) to remember to bring home the milk... or "is that danged meeting over with yet?" on my phone after every meeting.

I leave mine in the car, because -- honestly -- if I turn it on silent, I will forget that it is on silent for the next three blessed days of not having the stupid thing buzz off on me whenever I am trying to get some peace. I've lost more phones because of that stupid silent button than I can count.... of course, I hate cell phones to begin with, but that is me personally.

And a certain pique of mine is to hear a Brother snort out a chuckle (usually when the Master is speaking), because he has read one of those insipidly stupid chain emails on his phone!


----------



## Michaelstedman81

When I was first initiated, my father had told me not to bring my phone into lodge with me so nobody would think that I am recording or taking pictures of the rituals and things...lol I think he was just telling me that to add to my nervousness with all the "secrets", but I never really questioned it or brought it up afterwards and have just continued to leave it in my truck. Only recently have I brought it in with me, but I turn it completely off so that way it doesn't accidentally go off. Even on silent, if I have an alarm set on my phone it will be audible and I don't want to risk that happening in the middle of lodge...lol


----------



## SWATFrog

I keep mine on me on vibrate. I'm normally on call for critical incidents and such.


----------



## wwinger

Michaelstedman81 said:


> ...recording or taking pictures of the rituals...


With the capabilities of today's cell-phones, it is a wonder that we havn't seen a conferral, or at least a significant part of one, on UTube of some other internet site.


----------



## AnthonyBolding

I'm scared of it going off so I remove the battery.


----------



## jwhoff

SWATFrog said:


> I keep mine on me on vibrate. I'm normally on call for critical incidents and such.


 
Like I said previously, I keep mine on vibrate 'cause it feels good when it goes off.


----------



## jerryrwm

At Grand Lodge here in Wisconsin a couple years ago MWGM J. B. Van Hollen (who is the current AG of Wisconsin) ordered that all cell phones be shut off, and any that rang during session would net the owner a $25.00 fine. The second day during the session a cell phone started ringing. No one answered it and it kept ringing. Finally GM Van Hollen said that he would pay the fine since it was his phone!


----------



## chrisu0017

I keep mine on vibrate, as I am frequently on-call for work.


----------



## Bill Lins

chrisu0017 said:


> I keep mine on vibrate, as I am frequently on-call for work.


 
Good way to stay awake during those _exciting_ stated meetings, what?  :wink:


----------



## DJGurkins

The closest answer was leave it in car. I actually leave it in the Dinning room silenced.


----------



## Brother_Steve

Need an "other" option   I would go as far as to give the option for extenuating circumstances.  I have a 5 month old that will be 7 months when I will sit in my first meeting as a MM. I plan to let the WM know that I may be called because of an emergency and will need my phone on me on vibrate during a meeting.  If it is a security issue for some the brethren have to realize they voted you in because they found you trustworthy to take the degrees and protect the secrets of the lodge and masonry as a whole.


----------



## tldubb

Put it on silence drop it in the brief case until communication is over.
Bro. T.L. Wilson
Clarence C.Kittrell, #149 (PHA)
Phila, PA
MWPHGL Jurisdiction of PA


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Colby K

I would rather leave it in the car but my job requires me to be reachable 24/7.  So, I put it on vibrate and put in my pocket.  I only check it if I am recieving a call.  I am at a military lodge so the brethern understand as others are in the same situation.  But like I said I'd rather leave it in the car, or throw it in the water, or off a high, high building.


----------



## rpbrown

As much as I would like to leave it in my car, I have to keep it with me as I have men that work at night that may have issues on jobs as well as a father that is not in good health. I just silence it


----------



## Watcher64

We have an agreement in our lodge. If your phone goes off during a meeting, you have to buy a round of drinks for all lodge members present. The last time someone's phone went off it was during an official visit, and the phone belonged to the DDGM!
We marched him down to the local pub after the meeting, and he bought the first round!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## CStevenson

I put it in airplane mode.  The reason I bring it in to the lodge room is because I do use it as an electronic calendar and organizer.  When I am on call, I inform the WM that I will need to monitor my phone prior to the start of business.


----------



## kaveman

The cell phone has no place in the lodge leave it in the truck


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jvarnell

As I just saw this thread yesterday I decided to reply even though it was started in 2011.  I put my phone on Viberate I am required by a couple of agencies to reply with-in 10 min. when called.  I won't be fired they put out alerts I must reply too.  And it is tested once a week.


----------



## asinghroy

I usually put my phone on vibrate during a Lodge meeting.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Cblack

I put mine on vibrate

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## 4thGenMason

*Re: What do you do with your phone during lodge me*

Normally I only set it to vibrate, because I don't get an urge to check it. But if a degree is being conferred, I either turn it off or leave it in my car.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## RolandoG

*Re: What do you do with your phone during lodge me*

Leave it out side, its disrespectful to the w.m and any brother who is speaking. Unless, I am expecting an important phone-call then I would excuse myself

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

*Re: What do you do with your phone during lodge me*

I put leave it in the car, but I leave it in the kitchen area with my hat and sunglasses. It lives on vibrate anyways because I work shift work.


----------



## 4thGenMason

*Re: What do you do with your phone during lodge me*



RolandoG said:


> Leave it out side, its disrespectful to the w.m and any brother who is speaking. Unless, I am expecting an important phone-call then I would excuse myself
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app



How is it disrespectful if it doesn't go off? Or more importantly, if it does no one can hear it? Simply having it, or having it on silent is no more disrespectful than wearing a watch. As long as it isn't heard or seen, what's the harm?


----------



## RolandoG

*Re: What do you do with your phone during lodge me*

I would find it disrespectful if a brother was having his separate function while the minutes are happening inside. But as I stated if its an emergency or I am expecting then it only be proper to excuse myself. I enter a different topic, I should of been more clear-my apologies

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## 4thGenMason

*Re: What do you do with your phone during lodge me*

Fair enough. I just wanted to clarify. I too would find it completely disrespectful if a brother was not giving his undivided attention to the officers and brethren present. If an emergency were to arise one should excuse themselves appropriately and take the call or text only after leaving. I'm with you 100%.


----------



## urbrato

*Re: What do you do with your phone during lodge me*

Ringing phone is to be rectified by gavel strike ))
I set it to flight mode. So I can use it as clock and as ritual book without interfering calls.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## stevens43

*Re: What do you do with your phone during lodge me*

Turn it to silent mode . 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Blake Bowden

*Re: What do you do with your phone during lodge me*

Before opening, the Master should instruct the Brethren to put their ringers on silent. I would use my phone on occasion, mainly for updating my calendar. That being said, the Wardens and WM should call out any Brother distracting the Lodge by playing on their phone. Yes Wardens, you can wear big boy pants and bring the Lodge to attention  

I'm tired and don't have my GL (Texas at least) bylaws, but couldn't a W.M. instruct the Wardens to confiscate cell phones? That'd be funny.


----------



## marty15chris

*Re: What do you do with your phone during lodge me*

I used to leave it in the car, now I just turn it to silent. When any event or meeting is being discussed I use my calendar to keep track of the events.   


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## txtraveller

*Re: What do you do with your phone during lodge me*

I keep my phone with me because I feel that my family should always be able to contact me no matter where I may be. That being said, we are grown men who swore an Obligation and not one of us should have to be told to turn your ringer off during any Lodge business. It's simple respect for your Officers and Brethren. We're big boys now fellas, why is this even a question?


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Bill Lins

*Re: What do you do with your phone during lodge me*



Blake Bowden said:


> Before opening, the Master should instruct the Brethren to put their ringers on silent. I would use my phone on occasion, mainly for updating my calendar. That being said, the Wardens and WM should call out any Brother distracting the Lodge by playing on their phone. Yes Wardens, you can wear big boy pants and bring the Lodge to attention
> 
> I'm tired and don't have my GL (Texas at least) bylaws, but couldn't a W.M. instruct the Wardens to confiscate cell phones? That'd be funny.



He probably could upon a second offense after first having issued a warning. I think, instead, I would order the offending Brother, upon a second offense, to surrender his phone to the Tiler until the Lodge has been closed. Bet I'd only have to do it once. :wink:


----------



## morpheus19770

*Re: What do you do with your phone during lodge me*

As a WM in my lodge, I have to give the example, leaving the phone in my room... And letting anyone out of the temple as his phone rings! :what:

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Chillimaru

*Re: What do you do with your phone during lodge me*



morpheus19770 said:


> As a WM in my lodge, I have to give the example, leaving the phone in my room... And letting anyone out of the temple as his phone rings! :what:
> 
> Freemason Connect HD



When I first joined I would leave my phone in the truck, but even the WM of our lodge uses his phone for calendar dates such as floor school dates and Degree dates, I have since started using this app as well, I just make sure it's on vibrate!!!


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## hollywoodbwc

*Re: What do you do with your phone during lodge me*

I leave mine in the car or turn it off during degree work. I leave it on vibrate in a regular communication in case I do need the calendar. If I am expecting an important phone call, degree or communication, I alert the W\M beforehand. 

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Silent_Knight

*Re: What do you do with your phone during lodge me*

I leave it in my car. Giving my full attention to my lodge. Unless you are on call and then it should be Silent and on Vibrate. I would never check my phone at Lodge.


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## JTM

*Re: What do you do with your cell phone while in t*



Blake Bowden said:


> I actually use mine during Lodge to look up articles, mark events on my calendar, etc. If we're having a debate on pancakes or waffles for a fundraiser, I'll hop on this site..hah



this.


----------



## Panzertech

*Re: What do you do with your phone during lodge me*

In our lodge if the phone rings its $50 in the Jr. wardens fund. Set to silent s okay, but no talking on it or texting in open lodge. The brethren understand that emergencies can and do happen. Dominion Lodge #117 Edmonton Alberta Canafa


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Gibson90kb

*Re: What do you do with your phone during lodge me*

I dropped my phone on the wooden bench during last nights MMdeg. Felt like a total boob. 


Kyle Beemer,
Clown Lizard Graphics -Contact me for custom work.
Pitman 197 F&AM


----------



## samelevel

*Re: What do you do with your phone during lodge me*

I turn it off completely !


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## JonBoy

*Re: What do you do with your phone during lodge me*

I have to say I put my phone on vibrate because I have family members that we don't know when they will leave us and I need to know in case of an emergency and I have to leave. Other wise my phone would be on silent or off. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Willys

*Re: What do you do with your phone during lodge me*



jwardl said:


> Bring up the dialer, hold down the pound key for a few secs. Silences most cell phones.
> 
> It IS bad form to leave the ringer on while in a properly tiled lodge. OTOH, in my lodge, ringers are often drowned out by passing trains honking, as a track runs directly behind the building.


Those trains are good to have when delivering a lecture.  They have, from time to time, drowned out my errors.

PM '89-'90


----------



## buddygcpa

*Re: What do you do with your phone during lodge me*

At a recent Wardens Retreat in Dallas, a Past Grand Master advised us to put all phones on vibrate. This was the result of a situation in an OES meeting where an emergency call, related to someone on the verge of death, took a long time to get through. Multiple numbers were called before there was an answer.


My Freemasonry HD


----------

